# Anyone have an Alumilite coupon/discount running right now? :)



## Blaine'O (Aug 1, 2017)

Title says it all. Supply is running low, and thought I'd ask before I click "ok" on my order..


----------



## magpens (Aug 1, 2017)

If you are near the Canadian border and can use an address in Canada, there is some clearance Alumilite at - William Wood-Write Ltd..

There might also be some at Bear Tooth Woods - was a couple of weeks ago.

You could also ask Eugene Soto .... IAP name ElMostro

Oh ... just realized that you might be wanting Alumilite resin for casting, not the finished blanks ... please let me know.


----------



## Blaine'O (Aug 1, 2017)

magpens said:


> If you are near the Canadian border and can use an address in Canada, there is some clearance Alumilite at - William Wood-Write Ltd..
> 
> There might also be some at Bear Tooth Woods - was a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Yup! Wanting to order right from alumilite.com


----------

